# First IUI discussion appointment



## new_wife2009 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hiya,
I'm due to go for my first IUI discussion appointment, after waiting almost a year to get to the top of the list.  I have a couple of questions I was wondering if someone could help me?  Firstly, I had a couple of setbacks with the clinic extending the waiting times for our appointment.  As a result, I started getting quite depressed and feeling it would never happen, so, as much as it ashamed me to admit it, I am still slightly over the recommended BMI - I reckon I've got about a stone to lose still.  Will they send me away?  The appointment is next week, and I have been on a VERY low calorie regime in the attempt to get close to it.  Reckon I'll still be about half a stone overweight.  I'm really beating myself up about it, as I know I should have stuck to it - I was so close before.
Next, if they do allow us to stay with them, how long after the appointment will they start?  The following month?  The reason I ask is that I am ready to BEG the consultant to give me a little more time, and I will lose the weight - I have always needed a motivation to diet, and always achieve it when I put my mind to it.  The extension of the waiting list really demotivated me.
I'd really like some advice (and no bashing please - I've cried every day since the appointment came in!  I know a baby should be the sole motivation, but I guess when people told me to "relax and it'll happen naturally" I did.....  ).


----------



## elli78 (May 22, 2011)

hi there
i dont have any asnwers but wanted to wish you luck with your appt. I'm waiting for an appt to discuss IUI next month 
fingers crossed it goes well for you
xx


----------



## elli78 (May 22, 2011)

hey hav u had ur apt yet? Hope ur doing ok x


----------



## new_wife2009 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi, sorry, I didn't get any notifications of any replies.  Good news at the appointment that I only have 6lbs to lose before treatment, which won't be starting until at least March.  I can do that!  The lovely nurse talked us through everything and took the time to answer our questions and calm my fears (mainly about self-injecting and the IUI process itself: I found the HSG excruciating, but she assured me it wouldn't be anything like that!).  Thanks for your replies. x


----------



## elli78 (May 22, 2011)

thats fantastic news, march will b here before u know it. I hav my apt on friday 2 discuss iui. 6lbs u can do that 4 sure. Excellent news x


----------



## KG (Jan 13, 2007)

Don't worry, the IUI proceedure is nowhere near the uncomfy feeling of the HSG. For me, it's never even been as bad as a smear test. Wishing you luck.

Kx


----------



## elli78 (May 22, 2011)

strangely i found the hsg ok. It helped that my consultant was lovely about it all. I hope the fert clinic r as nice. Im just a bit anxious about the 1st consultation. Feels like our future is in the hands of sum1 else x


----------



## new_wife2009 (Apr 5, 2011)

I had that exact same thought last night Elli.  It is exciting but it feels a bit out of my control - something I'm not used to!  I'm sure your clinic will be lovely too.  Good news that it's not as bad as HSG - it was AWFUL!


----------



## elli78 (May 22, 2011)

its weird isnt it . I hav the forms 2 fill out which are simple enuf but it still feels like a test of whether they think we're worthy x


----------



## Sparkly_Shoes (Jan 5, 2012)

Hello there

First of all congratulations for getting on the IUI list... all clinics have their own set of guidelines for BMI etc... so I am not sure what advise I can give regarding that... but see it this way you are on the list so every single day you can make a difference!!! Every single day you get closer to that treatment!

I know it is hard to be positive and too easy to be depressed and want to disappear - most of us here have been through those days when you dont want to emerge from your duvet.... 

Luckily I have not had weight problems so far, but I have taken to comfort eating etc during low times... I knew I had to stop that before I start putting on loads on weight (I have already put on 5 kilos during the whole TTC experience but I am glad I did now because I have some tummy fat to inject meds into!!) 

I would advise that you maintain a healthy weight no matter wher eyou are in your journey (ie in the waiting list etc) being on a strict diet tends to make the body "panic"... my biggest problem was portoin control... I could eat a huge portion if I was havnig a bad day... I have now brought that under control by measuring the size of my meals (ie cooking only 75 gms pasta instead of a bowlful), and of course try and get some exercise into your routine and I dont mean join a gym, just a half an hour brisk walk everyday can do miracles combined with the right amount of food... 

Have had 3 failed IUIs and I am now on IVF and hoping for a miracle... I do know the stress of it all and I know it can get to you..... all the best to you and remember having a strong and healthy body will help you during the treatment and pregancy too !

Keep sharing!


----------

